# PAR 38 moonlight options



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jul 21, 2011)

Been looking at some moonlight options, which ideally the lower the profile the better.

here are some ideas I have thought of, or have found This first idea is really cool, figured its just the car light? a dc to ac, split the wiring and put them together?

http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/showthread.php?t=585854

and then two products i found with a 3m adhesive. the reviews for both products seem to be amazing. its almost too hard to believe. a bit over priced but.

http://www.marinedepot.com/Current_...quariums-Current_USA-CU01664-FILTFIML-vi.html

and

http://www.marinedepot.com/R2_Solut...quariums-R2_Solutions-RM1111-FILTFIML-vi.html

the first one is about 2 inches long, and the r2 one is about 4. figured maybe i can adhere it to the rim of the par38. just dont want it looking stupid and in hopes it has good spread.

thoughts? opinions?


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

The first option is what I use, super cheap and easy to replace. They are fairly bright for the price, and it allows my corals to fluoresce at night for a cool effect.

ebay - http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Blue-24CM-LE...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c41c4ce6a&_uhb=1

Just wire it to any 3-12w phone/device charger you have around or you can buy a version with a plug for a couple bucks more.


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jul 21, 2011)

someguy said:


> The first option is what I use, super cheap and easy to replace. They are fairly bright for the price, and it allows my corals to fluoresce at night for a cool effect.
> 
> ebay - http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Blue-24CM-LE...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c41c4ce6a&_uhb=1
> 
> Just wire it to any 3-12w phone/device charger you have around or you can buy a version with a plug for a couple bucks more.


how deep is the blue?does it make things pop? i was thinking getting that, or the ring one, then getting a potentiometer** to throttle the voltage.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep, by fluoresce I mean it makes them pop. Fairly deep blue, matches the regular blue LEDs colour wise on my fixture. I doubt it draws much power so ramping it down might be hard. Tried to take a picture but the blue messes with my camera. It's incased in flexible plastic so you can bend it into a ring or whatever shape you want.


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jul 21, 2011)

someguy said:


> Yep, by fluoresce I mean it makes them pop. Fairly deep blue, matches the regular blue LEDs colour wise on my fixture. I doubt it draws much power so ramping it down might be hard. Tried to take a picture but the blue messes with my camera. It's incased in flexible plastic so you can bend it into a ring or whatever shape you want.


hmm, i think ill give it a whirl since its only a buck. then what did you do afterwards. buy a ac dc adapter, strip the end and presto? I couldnt see anything about an adhesive. does it have a sticky side ?

edit: saw your DC comment. oops. But still curious if it has adhesive.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

No adhesive, but there is another flat one that does I think. If you search blue led strip in ebay you will see what I mean. Chargers are also about a buck if you have none.


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jul 21, 2011)

Decided to go with the one you linked me to. The tape one is nice but since it's flat I don't think if be able I make a small ring with it with the LEDs facing down. So I ordered that , I got some super glue Laying around so I hope that works even though the lights generate some good heat. Hope it won't melt or catch on fire. I'll have to be home all day the day I set it up to make sure. 

Much thanks on all the help. Hopefully it goes well and I'll update. May order the car halo lights if this one doesn't work - but for a buck you can't go wrong. Plus free shipping. Haha


----------

